# Yay



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

a galaxy sII section 
so what rom's tweaks etc is everyone using

i'm on cognition s2 v1.06 with my cpu overclocked to 1500 giving me a quadrant benchmark test of 3140 (tbh i have no idea what that means but i like it)







:grin3:


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't wait for this phone to be released in the States. How slick is it?


----------



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

once i got rid of touch wiz it's super quick ...... tbh it was pretty slick with touch wiz just i hated it


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a question for you guys who have one: how easy is it to flash custom roms now? Ie is Odin still a requirement or is that official updates only?

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

tbh there really doesnt seem to be much out there at the moment i got my rom through rom manager (premium) and flashed it through that .......... there is still a problem where you select backup and install new rom the device goes into the standard recovery and freezes but i've found that if i pull the battery it boots back into clockwork and does what you wanted 
it's deff more annoying than the nexus s but its a better device imo (but i still go back to the s when i really wanna try something extreme)

edit* you dont really seem to use odin for anything other than going back to official rom's and then re-rooting it


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for that, sounds like there could be much improved for the GS2. If I get one I will definitely be helping out with loads of stuff. My other choice is the Sensation which I think would fly with an AOSP rom on it, which is my speciality







GS2 could also do with one but I think with an unlocked sensation it would be easier.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

i actually sent my sensation back and went for the galaxy sII my wife has a sensation and loves it i just wasnt a fan


----------



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

View attachment 185


hope this works


----------



## h3LLBoY911 (Jun 28, 2011)

ianst0028 said:


> a galaxy sII section
> so what rom's tweaks etc is everyone using
> 
> i'm on cognition s2 v1.06 with my cpu overclocked to 1500 giving me a quadrant benchmark test of 3140 (tbh i have no idea what that means but i like it):grin3::grin3:


Your Quadrant Score should be much HIGHER than that. I get 4400+ with Cognition 1.07 clocked at 1.5GHZ


----------



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

wow the best i can get is 3700 so far ............... so what the hell am i doing wrong ???


----------

